# Corpus DIY on fly



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

In corpus for a few weeks for work but will have a couple days where I can sneak away to fish. is there a general area I should try? I’ve been looking on google earth and found a couple spots I could walk into already but some local knowledge would be sweet. thanks in advance


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Back side of the island on the way to Port A. Miles of shallow wading with sand and grass. Enjoy.


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

Roy's Bait and Tackle is an amazing fishing/boat shop in Corpus Christi loaded with all kinds of fishing/boating merchandise, including one of the best fly fishing sections I've ever seen. All of the employees I've ever spoken to there are experienced and know their stuff, especially where/when to fish. I'd start with them. I think you'll be surprised at how helpful they can be. Good luck fishing.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Drive in and wade mustang island. (in between Port A and Corpus on 361) keep your knees wet and you'll be fine.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

TX_maverick said:


> Back side of the island on the way to Port A. Miles of shallow wading with sand and grass. Enjoy.


Thanks everyone, this is what I was thinking after checking out the satellite images


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

H.Y.C.Y.BH?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

I’ll second Roy’s. they’ll know what’s up.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

I guide that area but good access in those areas as mentioned for diy. shamrock area also can be accessed by foot. same for Bird island and you can take jetty boat at port a and chase tarpon jacks on north jetty and sometimes san jose island surf. Packery too crowded. good luck


----------



## johnnywoods (Jan 13, 2020)

I concur. I wade fished and SUP fished Shamrock Flats and it was excellent.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

When you originally posted this, my boat was out of commission but it’s back in service now. Hit me up next time your in town, I’d be happy to take you out for a trip.


----------



## KtySpot (4 mo ago)

Barbless Bob said:


> Roy's Bait and Tackle is an amazing fishing/boat shop in Corpus Christi loaded with all kinds of fishing/boating merchandise, including one of the best fly fishing sections I've ever seen. All of the employees I've ever spoken to there are experienced and know their stuff, especially where/when to fish. I'd start with them. I think you'll be surprised at how helpful they can be. Good luck fishing.


Took in Roy's a few months ago. I've NEVER seen a fishing shop like that one! They had some theft lately, but the place is always busy and well stocked with good equipment.


----------

